# Looking for a medium-end gaming/work laptop



## roady (Jul 1, 2012)

1) What is your budget? 

30k-40k


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen 



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, acer, lenevo, ASUS (in the order of preference)
I like Dell as i've heard good reviews about it but.. i'm not sure about acer and lenevo. The reason why I chose acer and lenevo is because some friends have told me that these 2 give a better backup as compared to Dell, and then, are under 30k as well. 

b. Dislike: sony


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

Going priority wise -

I'd love to get a 4/5 hour back up at least.. where I'll be working on

1) office work - word document, photoshop, video editing
2) gaming - I won't be playing any high end games but yeah, i'd love to consider gaming as an option as well



5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

15.6 inches mainly and I'm not sure about the type 

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

Something like this - Dell Inspiron 15R 2nd Gen Ci3/ 2 GB/ 500 GB/ 1 GB Graphics/ DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 1, 2012)

For your budget I suggest this: 
Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook 

And AFAIK Asus runs the coolest among all laptop brands.


----------



## roady (Jul 1, 2012)

Hmm ASUS is a nice option. Can you tell me what differentiates ASUS from DELL and other brands?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2012)

ASUS manufactures motherboards itself so they are a bit cheaper...
& laptop mentioned above has good graphic card.. ( GT 630m) good for gaming @ med settings..

No windows so another price saving.. U may use Linux


Spoiler



99%of us use pirated Windows so u may go for it


----------



## roady (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you for the reply!

ASUS one looks really good, no doubt But I'm preferring the dell one cause of the budget (want to stick to lower end of the budget)

So, If I choose the DELL laptop, what am I missing? (except the cool graphics card in asus)


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2012)

if you are into gaming, do check this too: HP Pavilion G6-2005AX.

I find the Dell slightly overpriced as it has 2GB ram and without Windows still costing 33.7k.


----------



## gofor100 (Jul 1, 2012)

This ones looks good
Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061) Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

new ivy processor has good integrated graphics can play most latest games
in low setting and <2012 games smoothly with medium setting

check others models with 3rd gen processor


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

Dell inspiron with IVB processor is the best option for you, it costs 40k


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2012)

go for HP Pavilion G6-2005AX nice one..


----------



## DevilGamer (Jul 3, 2012)

chaitanya said:


> go for hp pavilion g6-2005ax nice one..



+100


----------



## Maddy_AzAd (Jul 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> if you are into gaming, do check this too: HP Pavilion G6-2005AX.
> 
> I find the Dell slightly overpriced as it has 2GB ram and without Windows still costing 33.7k.



Do we have any other brand laptop with similar configuration?
Heard that samsung have it but was not able to find it.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 3, 2012)

You can also go for this as this is a bit light weight...

By the way, try to upgrade with a SSD by yourself, it will put life in it


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

Maddy_AzAd said:


> Do we have any other brand laptop with similar configuration?
> Heard that samsung have it but was not able to find it.



Samsung haven't updated their laptops with 2nd gen APU or if they did are simply not available here. And skip any the ones with A3XXX. Those are first gen and performance is really poor by today's standard.

Else look for laptops with 3rd gen i3/i5. Those too can run modern games but at lowest settings only.


----------



## sarthak (Jul 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> if you are into gaming, do check this too: HP Pavilion G6-2005AX.
> 
> I find the Dell slightly overpriced as it has 2GB ram and without Windows still costing 33.7k.





Chaitanya said:


> go for HP Pavilion G6-2005AX nice one..



+1. Cheap and powerful. You can find it for 31-32k locally.


----------



## roady (Jul 4, 2012)

Hmm... Just had a change of mind.. slightly. Below is the config that I'm comfortable with.

intel i5 2nd/3rd gen
1 gb dedicated graphics card (or intel graphics 4000)
500gb hdd
4gb ram (already included)
15.6 inches screen
USB 3.0
...somewhere around this! I know it's not easy to find a laptop which includes ALL this but a laptop which matches anywhere close.. would be really appreciated! 

I was looking at dell's site.. to configure a laptop personally.. but ugh I'm not really getting that link.. the closest link I got was Laptops, Notebooks & Ultrabooks - New Dell Laptop Computers for Sale | Dell

I don't mind any brand as long as I get all of this. It's kind of tough finding the right one, but if anyone of you already know the source, please share!


EDIT: How good is teh first one and second one?
*www.dell.com/in/p/laptop-deals.aspx?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2012)

End price will be 45k+


----------



## roady (Jul 5, 2012)

Hmm alrite, i'm happy with the price.. what about the config?!


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 5, 2012)

> EDIT: How good is teh first one and second one?
> *www.dell.com/in/p/laptop-deal...n&s=dhs&~ck=mn


Both are good, the first one has a lil better GPU.
Now it depends on you that you want a 14" or a 15" laptop


----------



## roady (Jul 6, 2012)

Hmm, mostly I'll be going with New! Inspiron 15R Laptop | Dell India
The only downside that I see is the processor otherwise this laptop better be good!


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 6, 2012)

I prefer 14" laptop, but its upto you what you want.


----------



## roady (Jul 6, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I prefer 14" laptop, but its upto you what you want.



Yeah, you're right...which is why I decided to put that on hold.

Found this one - Dell Inspiron 15R 2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/1GB Graphics/ DOS Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

How is this one?


----------



## RON28 (Jul 7, 2012)

if 40k is your budget then wait for this one and this one


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 7, 2012)

Get the dell inspiron 14r from dell india website which costs 40k that is with IVB processors


----------



## roady (Jul 10, 2012)

Dell Inspiron 15R 2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/1GB Graphics/ DOS Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

Finally got this laptop.. the only downside i see is the battery backup.. 
I think I'm getting only 2 hours max backup.. Anyone else who knows about this laptop can tell me the exact battery backup?

Also, the weird thing going on with this battery is that sometimes.. at 100% charged it shows 5.5 hours backup
then at 98% it shows 1.5 hours
then at 70% it shows 3 hours ... and so on... fluctuating...

I called up the Dell support.. he's like my laptop should have a backup from 1.5 - 2.5 hours.. and I dont think im getting beyond 2 ... 

Another thing - he asked me to use quickset.. and check out the battery health.. no error as such being shown over there. What should I do? 

He's only willing to replace the battery if it shows up some error message.

I asked the guy for a 9cell battery and...

As for a 9cell battery which CAN be installed in this.. the battery backup would be 2.5 - 3.5 hours. Seriously? /facepalm


----------



## vkl (Jul 10, 2012)

@roady
Congrats at your purchase.
But I think you could have gone for better options for gaming.
Moreover nvidia gt525m is near about equivalent to intel hd4000 in gaming.
With hd4000 you would have got better battery life and lower price.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats for the laptop.
I think you should get atleast 2.5-3hrs battery backup with the current battery and with a 9 cell battery you will get around 4-4.5hrs very easily even you can expect upto 5hrs in some cases


----------



## 50103 (Jul 11, 2012)

Dell has sub-par battery standards


----------

